# SasuSaku Doujinshi Pg. 39~45



## nindragon (Jun 20, 2008)

It just screams AMATEUR

Being a lazy person by nature, it was torture doing this

anyways, the rest of ch. 3 of my so called sasusaku manga 

there's a lot of things wrong with it but bear with it i suck at doing this

if font's too small...go to the links down there











*Spoiler*: __ 



 i hate this page so much 













*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm naming all my filler characters from this point on names of Japanese companies


----------

